# drawstring alternative



## Turkey1976 (29. Feb 2008)

Moinmoin,

Ihr kennt ja die Methode drawstring. Da kann ich einen String übergeben und eine XY Koordinate.

Ich brauche aber eine Methode mit der ich einen Text innerhalb eines Rechteckes zeichnen kann und welche automatisch Umbrüche vornimmt, damit der Text auch reinpasst. 

ich stelle mir das so vor: 

Graphics g;
g.drawTextBox(my_string;x1,y1,x2,y2,....);

Gibt es da schon was Fertiges, oder muss ich das selber herstellen?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## The_S (29. Feb 2008)

selber machen, ist aber nicht alzu schwer.


----------



## Turkey1976 (29. Feb 2008)

ja natürlich ist das nicht sooo schwer... aber vielleicht hat das ja schon jemand fertig. ;-)


----------



## Turkey1976 (29. Feb 2008)

Wie kann ich denn die Pixellänge eines Strings bei einem gegebenem Font ermitteln?

Heiko


----------



## Templon (29. Feb 2008)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/FontMetrics.html


----------

